# R.I.P Bonnie :(



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

I lost Bonnie one of my Giant asian praying mantis last night, she was my favorite invert i have ever owned and she will be very much missed.

R.I.P bonnie.


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

R.I.P bonnie, u will missed.


----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought i would share a pic of her taken about 2 weeks ago...I miss her so much


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

awww, shes lovely. its such a shame shes died. how old was she.


----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

Renegade22 said:


> awww, shes lovely. its such a shame shes died. how old was she.


Yep she sure was lovely  and not sure how old she was but she was a sub-adult! just haven't got a clue how she died and she even ate a cricket on the same day she died.


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear. RIP, you will be missed


----------

